# Pellet size question



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm about to order from angelfins and i'm not sure what sized pellets to go with. 

I have 5 tanks currently with a variety of cichlids, some small, (1.5 inch fronts small kyogas) some very large (5 inch peacock a trio of large parrots). 

I'd like to pick up a bucket of NLS cichlid formula, but i'm not sure my larger fish will want 1mm pellets. 

So my question is should I go with a 2mm pellet, or force the large fish to eat smaller pellets?

I'd like to get the 2.2 kilo bucket of one type, but will go for the 300g packs if you all think i should get a variety of sizes


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Have you considered the northfin cichlid or veggie pellet?

I've switched to using those and my fish love it. Angelfins sell it and it comes in 2.5kg bags

I feed my fish 2" up to 7" the 3mm

I also read that NLS is off with their sizes they are bigger if I'm not mistaken


----------

